# [R3V] re3volution öffnet die Pforten



## he4dh4ntrz (21. April 2012)

::HOMEPAGE::​


Mahlzeit zusammen,

ich möchte Euch nun unsere Spielergemeinschaft nahebringen - doch vorab bekommt ihr die nötigen Informationen von unserer Seite: 

_[R3V] re3volution_ hat seinen Ursprung im Shooter Genre - um genau zu sein bei Battlefield 3. Der Großteil unserer Gemeinschaft kommt aus Deutschland, jedoch beziehen wir auch Mitglieder aus Österreich und der Schweiz. Der 'eiserne' Kern spielt schon seit Jahren miteinander, allerdings erst seit Ende Januar unter dem [R3V] Tag. 
Da wir jedoch noch andere Spiele außer Battlefield 3 spielen, haben wir uns dazu entschlossen zu expandieren - Guild Wars 2, Minecraft und natürlich Diablo 3 werden nun auch angeboten.
Wir wollen Euch eine freundliche Plattform bieten, um miteinander zu spielen. Denn jeder, der Multiplayer Erfahrungen gesammelt hat weiss, dass es nichts angenehmeres gibt, als in einem eingespielten Team zu spielen. 
Selbstverständlich bieten wir Euch die üblichen Standard-Kommunikationsplattformen wie ein Forum (wbb 3.1) und einen Teamspeak 3-Server. 

*Unsere Anforderungen: *


-*Ein Mindestalter von 18 Jahren* - eine gewisse Reife sollte halt vorhanden sein

-*Teamspeakaktivität* - nur mit der entsprechenden Kommunikation kann das Gameplay flüssig ablaufen

-*Forenposts* - Auch wenn ihr nur im Spambereich unterwegs seid, sind wir zufrieden, denn so ist sichergestellt, dass ihr die nötigen Informationen erhaltet.

- *eine Bewerbung* - wir wollen wissen, wer sich hinter dem Avatar verbirgt! Denn der erste Eindruck ist uns sehr wichtig, damit wir sicherstellen können, dass du zu uns passt! 

*Die Ziele: *
Anhand des aktuellen Memberstammes konnten wir erkennen, dass die Ziele sich hier weit streuen. Von Infernofarmer, bis zum Twinker ist alles vorhanden.
Wie ihr Eure Ziele setzt bleibt Euch überlassen - einen Anschluss zu finden dürfte nicht schwer sein, sofern ihr nicht noch im Normalmodus unterwegs seid. 


Ich hoffe, dass wir Euch bei uns begrüßen dürfen und hoffe auch, dass wir im Kollektiv viele erfolgreiche Runs erleben dürfen. Wir sehen uns im Forum!

Liebe Grüße,
he4dh4ntrz



::HOMEPAGE::​


----------

